# Cooper Klipper Parts



## phild

I have a Vintage Cooper Klipper lreel type lawn mower that runs great but needs many parts. any suggestions.


----------



## fords-n-mowers

check out yahoo groups. i belong to a bunch of antique mower groups and people are always buying\selling stuff. best of luck. f-n-m :thumbsup:


----------



## phild

Thanks


----------



## Iron head

phild said:


> I have a Vintage Cooper Klipper lreel type lawn mower that runs great but needs many parts. any suggestions.


whats wrong with this picture... Runs great.... BUT need lots of parts. lol :freak:


----------

